# Do scales grow back?



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I have never had a scale concern before but Kasumi seems to have lost some of her scales on her side close the her tail. Her and Sakura got into a fight and she nipped her which may have caused this. (Kasumi jumped over the divider!) Sakura is missing 3 scales too. Both bettas are in acting normal, chipper, eating, and are in their own tank but it concerns me a little. Do they grow back and do I need to treat them with meds? I have Melafix and stuff similar to it. Betta kit.


----------



## Nippyfish (May 12, 2011)

Ha. I first read your thread as do SNAILS grow back... I was going to say, DO THEY EVER! 

Scales grow back too, but may take a while. Clean water usually does the trick. It's not an open wound, so there is little to worry about. Of course, keep an eye on it.


----------

